# will 13mm Lily pipes fit an eheim 2213?



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

pretty self explanitory... i am planning on ordering some lily pipes and before i spend $70+ on them id like to make sure they are going to fit  i ordered my eheim 2213 a few days ago so it should be here in 2 days or so.. 
Basically i just want to know if the pipes that are 13mm will fit the eheim 2213.. (will be used on a 10 gallon tank)


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, Eheim 2213's tubing (1/2") will fit to 13mm lily pipes... They are a match!


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

awesome! thank you so much! i got some ADA lily pipes from a wholesale website for $45 shipped! im super happy about it


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

You are welcome... Nice deal you found there! Good luck with your setup


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

link to more?


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i got them off of some like wholesale thing.. its out of hong kong.. so idk if they are authentic.. but i dont think ADA glass pipes work THAT much better then off brand glass pipes.. they are they same thing haha, one just doesnt have a sticker on them


----------

